

Is quitting Twitter more popular than re-tweeting? - tokenadult
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5hvxAszrGuX2Vncmk-qApJN5U6cUAD97SBR8O2

======
jmkogut
I just deleted my account this past week.

~~~
tokenadult
I've never started on Twitter. I wonder if it has any serious business
usefulness that would help my life become better if I used it.

